# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  دعاء الامام الحسين عليه السلام في قضاء الحوائج و دفع الغم و الهم

## زهورالريف

الامام زين العابدين (عليه السلام) قال: ضمني والدي (عليه السلام) الى‌ صدره يوم قتل والدماء تغلي وهو يقول: يا بني احفظ عني دعاء علمتنيه فاطمة (عليها السلام) وعلمها رسول الله (صلى ‌الله عليه وآله وسلم)، وعلمه جبرائيل (عليه السلام) في الحاجة والمهم والغم والنازلة اذا نزلت والامر العظيم الفادح، قال:
«أدع بحق يس والقرآن الحكيم وبحق طه والقرآن العظيم، يا من يقدر على حوائج السائلين، يا من يعلم ما في الضمير، يا منفس عن المكروبين، يا مفرج عن المغمومين، يا راحم الشيخ الكبير، يا رازق الطفل الصغير، يا من لا يحتاج الى التفسير، صل على محمد وآل محمد، وافعل بي كذا وكذا(3
المصدر: نقلاً عن كتاب الصحيفة الحسينية.
ونسالكم الدعاء
منقووول

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد


الله يعطيك العافية 

وتسلم الايادي

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

بحق يس والقرآن الحكيم وبحق طه والقرآن العظيم، يا من يقدر على حوائج السائلين، يا من يعلم ما في الضمير، يا منفس عن المكروبين، يا مفرج عن المغمومين، يا راحم الشيخ الكبير، يا رازق الطفل الصغير، يا من لا يحتاج الى التفسير، صل على محمد وآل محمد،اقضي حاجتي وحوائج المؤمنين
وتقبل منا انك انت السميع البصير













جزاك الله خير الجزاااء


دمتــ بود

----------


## النجم الزاهر

جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## غريبة الطابيع

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم يسلموا على الطرح النوراني والقيم في ميزان اعمال ان شاء الله يعطيك الف عافية دوم تحياتي عذووووبة

----------


## camry750

بحق يس والقرآن الحكيم وبحق طه والقرآن العظيم، يا من يقدر على حوائج السائلين، يا من يعلم ما في الضمير، يا منفس عن المكروبين، يا مفرج عن المغمومين، يا راحم الشيخ الكبير، يا رازق الطفل الصغير، يا من لا يحتاج الى التفسير، صل على محمد وآل محمد،اقضي حاجتي وحوائج المؤمنين
وتقبل منا انك انت السميع البصير

مشكووووور أخوووووي



دعاء الحفظ
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد



بسم الله خير الاسماء بسم الله رب الارض والسماء بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه سم ولاداء

بسم الله اصبحت وامسيت وعلى الله توكلت بسم 

الله على قلبي ونفسي بسم الله ديني وعقلي بسم الله اهلي ومالي بسم الله على مااعطاني ربي

بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه شئ في الارض 


ولافي السماء وهو السميع العليم 


الله الله ربي لااشرك به شيئا الله اكبر الله اكبر واعز واجل مما اخاف واحذر عز جارك وجل

ثنائك ولا اله غيرك


اللهم اني اعوذ بك من شر نفسي ومن شر كل شيطان مريد ومن كل جبار عنيد ومن شر كل

سلطان شديد ومن شر قضاء السوء ومن شر كل 

دابه انت اخذ بناصيتها انك على صراط مستقيم وانت على كل شئ حفيظ شهيد




ان وليي الله الذي انزل الكتاب وهو يتولى الصالحين فان تولوا فقل حسبي الله لا اله الاهو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم

----------


## ام الحلوين

بحق يس والقرآن الحكيم وبحق طه والقرآن العظيم، يا من يقدر على حوائج السائلين، يا من يعلم ما في الضمير، يا منفس عن المكروبين، يا مفرج عن المغمومين، يا راحم الشيخ الكبير، يا رازق الطفل الصغير، يا من لا يحتاج الى التفسير، صل على محمد وآل محمد، 


تسلم يمناش اخيه 

وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

ورحم الله والديش

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بحق يس والقرآن الحكيم وبحق طه والقرآن العظيم، يا من يقدر على حوائج السائلين، يا من يعلم ما في الضمير، يا منفساً عن المكروبين، يا مفرج عن المغمومين، يا راحم الشيخ الكبير، يا رازق الطفل الصغير، يا من لا يحتاج الى التفسير، صل على محمد وآل محمد، افعل بنا ما انت اهله يارب العالمين ..

جزاك الله خيرا اختي
والله يعطيكِ الف عافيه
تحياتي

----------

